

Screenshot of JetBrains new Objective-C IDE 'CIDR' - nevster
http://i.imgur.com/6zahD.png
This can't come soon enough. XCode 4 is nice but nothing comes close to IntelliJ. (Note this image was taken over 10 months ago.)
More info : http://www.jetbrains.com/cidr/
======
rchowe
Some iPhone/Mac devs are obsessive about their UI. This does not look like
their kind of app.

~~~
nevster
It looks extremely cramped because it had to fit on a slide-show. And IDEs
usually look complex. Here's a larger screenshot of WebStorm which uses the
newer IntelliJ 10 look and feel
<http://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/img/WS_mac.png>

